# Hanna delivered



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I knew Hanna was going soon...went out this morning and there was a dead baby boy (of course more boys) laying beside her...she had just had him, not sure what happened. 

Will try again with her next year!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...i'm sorry. :hug: It happens sometimes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry for your loss.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad ...I am very sorry....  :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I too, am very sorry. It saddens us to lose one.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

aww I'm sorry.  I've had that happen before...it's devastating. Sometimes they don't break the sack in time.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

myfainters said:


> aww I'm sorry.  I've had that happen before...it's devastating. Sometimes they don't break the sack in time.


It looked like that is what happened....his mouth was open like he was gasping for air...on to the next two girls then done with kidding this year!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm really sorry that happened. I had it happen once too.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry  Hope there is a different outcome next year-2 alive baby girls :thumbup:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:hug:


----------

